# Photography Focus



## donnellfrederick (Dec 14, 2011)

I also found this extremely helpful! I have been wondering about the “WHY’s” for the past few months that I’ve studied photography on my own ( I am a newbie), and no one has explained it as well as you have. Maybe it is not the best for someone who just got a camera and is looking for a quick formula (which doesn’t exist!) ; but it is PERFECT for those of us who learn this way and want to have a clear picture of what a camera is and does before attempting to take pictures in a skillful manner.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Congratulations or something!


----------

